# MHM Open House Saturday and Sunday 1/23-1/24



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't make it to the shop on a weekday? 
*We will be open Saturday 1/23 from 9AM-3PM and Sunday 1/24 9AM-1PM.*

Come take a look at the Latest from BLUE WAVE, PATHFINDER, AVID, and HEWES.

ALL of our New inventory is current on our Website
http://www.mthoustonmarine.com


----------

